# Canon EOS-M First Impression Review



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 31, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/10/canon-eos-m-first-impression-review/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/10/canon-eos-m-first-impression-review/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>From LensRentals.com

</strong>Roger at LensRentals.com did what Roger always does. Tells you like it is without the nonsense. For the most part the review is pretty positive about Canon’s first foray in the mirrorless segment, especially when it comes to image quality. All is not rosey though, as the autofocus appears to be the achilles heel of this camera. Everyone seems to be hoping Canon can improve it with firmware updates, which I imagine they are focusing on.</p>
<p>They did throw in an EOS-M paired with SigZilla for good measure.</p>
<p><strong>Roger’s Conclusion…… So Who is Going to Like It?</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>Oddly enough, I do. I’m all about image quality above all other things. This camera gives me great, great image quality in an amazingly small package. It had me at 870 line pairs / image height.</p>
<p>Will it replace an OM-D or SLR for my everyday shooting? Absolutly not; its AF is too slow and there aren’t many native lenses yet. But will I tuck it in my wife’s purse when we go to holiday parties, and take it on trips for snapshots? Sure. Sometimes those kind of shots are great and with this image quality I could easily make a large print if I wanted to………</p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/10/eos-m-first-impressions" target="_blank">Read the full article at LensRentals.com</a></strong></p>
<p><em>image of Kenny & SigZilla from lensrentals.com</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 1, 2012)

If they lower the price a little bit considering you need an adapter to fit EF and EF-S lenses plus you also need to buy a separate flash, then this EOS-M will be considerable. I just hope the next EOS-M got better controls than this one and doesn't rely too much on the screen. A better, faster AF will also be very nice.


----------



## pwp (Nov 1, 2012)

One thing I picked up in the photo at the top of the review....centre pinch lens-caps on the EF-M lenses. Hooray! 
I buy 77mm centre pinch lens-caps by the dozen from eBay and give them to friends. 
They're crazy cheap and make much more ergonomic sense than the standard Canon caps.

-PW


----------

